# Semi Successful UT Deer Hunt



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I spent 3 days hunting for mule deer on the Wasatch Range with my packers. This was the first time spending nights in the backcountry with my goats. I did not find success with the mule deer however the goats did an outstanding job! We packed in about 5 miles, camped 3 days 2 nights. I set up a highline and the goats acted as if they had done it 100 times before. I hunted/hiked with them at times, and other times I left them in camp on the highline. They were quiet and did not cause any problems while I was there or away. They both went 3 days without drinking which concerned me a bit but they're alive and well today. The only problem I had was when 2 guys on dirt bikes blew past on the trail and chased my goats down the trail for a couple hundred yards. Sufficeth to say I was not happy. The goats were rattled and gassed and feared any sound of motorcylces after that. Pictures aren't great, but I'm stoked how well they did. My investment of 3+ years with these guys is paying off now!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats on a good hunt with your goats. I had 4 years of work into mine before they hauled out their 1st elk this fall. Lots of good hiking and hunting before that. I am leaving this Wednesday for a goat moose hunt in North Idaho. We'll see how that goes. Weather is getting challenging here. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh am glad to hear stories like this  Cant hardly wait for Legion and Darius to get big enough to pack. Until then, Ill just keep on training them. Today was opening of Elk season and both my dad and bother got tags. I filled a modern rifle deer tag 2 weeks ago without my boys being there. Now that I am in the back ground, I have plans to take the boys with me and get some hunt training in on them. Have not had a chance to start training them with their training packs, so going to just let em follow and have a good time.

Sorry you didnt get a chance at a shooter. Here were I am, I was the only one out of all of us who filled a tag. Just one of those years.

Good luck on your Moose Hunt Nancy!

Here is a link to my whitetail http://members.webs.com/manageapp/photo ... d=14133647


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We had a great moose hunt. The moose was taken where we did not need to use the goats but they were ready to go if needed. It rained for 4 days and it was cold. The boys had their portable electric fence. I used a portable easy up shelter with 3 walls and they left it standing. It is a 10' x 10' that weighs 14 lbs, the same weight as the fence. It worked great to keep the boys dry. One young moose hung around camp for 2 days.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Remember by chance where you got the shelter? Thanks


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Big Five sporting goods sells them. You can find them in the summer at many of the big box stores that sell house and camping stuff. Once you buy one go on line and buy the accessory walls. The walls velcro and zip on. It is a 10 to 15 minute set up. In high winds stake it down. I have one goat that loves to play with velcro and zippers but he left it alone after seeing an empty squirt gun waved in the air.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats a beautiful animal. Thanks for sharing pictures of your hunt!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Great thread...thx all for posting. 

Hey Jeep, I live in the North Ogden area...approximately where in Northern Utah do you live?


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey nancy,

Did you electrify the fence? What kind of power source did you use? Looks great! Did you leave them unattended in that getup?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, I left them unattended during the day. This camp was on an old road with occasional traffic and a moderate wolf population. When archery elk hunting I keep the goats with me while I hunt. This was rifle deer season in North Idaho and it rained alot. I was not sure I wanted my goats close to a moose so I left them behind. We had RV's and trucks in camp so the wolve did not bother them. 
The fence has an electric charger that is solar powered and I have used it for many years. The battery is replaceable for around $15 and it will work for many days without sun. My goats do not touch fences or jump them. This set up works great for me while car camping.


----------

